# Look 555 with Full Ultegra Components is this a good Deal ?



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

$2,099 for the complete bike plus shipping .


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

If you have a Look dealer in your area, maybe not so great. Two LBSs in my area are closing out new 2007 555s with Ultegra for $2249, only about $100 more, give or take, than your deal with shipping figured in. From what I understand, that's pretty typical for Look dealers closing out the 2007 555s. It'd be worth it to me to spend the extra hundred for the LBS support, particularly if I might need to swap out stuff for different lengths (stem, bars, etc.), or wanted to fine tune fitting, and for help if there's some warranty issue down the road (although Look USA is GREAT with warranty stuff, dealer or no dealer assistance).

If no Look dealer in your area, and you know for sure what size you need, then it sounds like a decent deal.


----------



## branzzz (Feb 20, 2007)

to me that's a good price...over here in asia a new look 555 frame only costs 2266USD alone.


----------

